# Elvis Scholarly Symposium, National Portrait Gallery



## Meanderer (Dec 13, 2014)

Echoes of Elvis, Edgar P. Richardson Symposium — March 26, 2010  (over 3 hours)

In conjunction with the exhibition One Life: Echoes of Elvis, the National Portrait Gallery presented a symposium on American popular culture icon Elvis Presley. Scholars of history, art, and music examined Elviss postmortem career, which carries an increasing resonance more than thirty-two years after his death.

The speakers were Dr. Stephen K. Wright, professor of English, the Catholic University of America; Dr. Roy C. Brewer, professor of music, the University of Memphis; Dr. Mark Russell, historian; Dr. Tanya Jung, assistant dean, University of Pennsylvania; and Warren Perry, writer/researcher, National Portrait Gallery, and the exhibitions curator. 

More on "One Life: Echoes of Elvis" at: http://npg.si.edu/exhibit/elvis/


----------

